# Probleme bei Installation von Live CD auf Asus qh0026

## Nighthawk

Versuche jetzt seid ca 10 Uhr gestern abend Gentoo auf meinem Laptop yu installieren. Leider Bricht die gui Installation immer wieder ab. Habe im Forum leider keinen passenden Eintrag gefunden. Darum der Post.

Das sagt das LOG

```

GLI: December 23 2006 05:57:12 - Starting emerge_kernel

GLI: December 23 2006 06:00:35 - Coldplug emerged.  Now they should be added to the boot runlevel.

GLI: December 23 2006 06:00:35 - Added coldplug to runlevel boot

GLI: December 23 2006 06:00:35 -  -- MARK -- 

GLI: December 23 2006 06:00:35 - Starting build_kernel

GLI: December 23 2006 06:01:58 - Added syslog-ng to runlevel default

GLI: December 23 2006 06:01:58 - Logging daemon installed: syslog-ng

GLI: December 23 2006 06:03:18 - Added vixie-cron to runlevel default

GLI: December 23 2006 06:03:18 - Cron daemon installed and configured: vixie-cron

GLI: December 23 2006 06:03:19 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/hostname

GLI: December 23 2006 06:03:19 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/domainname

GLI: December 23 2006 06:03:19 - ERROR! Failure adding domainname to runlevel default because it was not found!

GLI: December 23 2006 06:03:19 - ERROR! Could not add domainname to runlevel default. returned a bad status code.

GLI: December 23 2006 06:03:19 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/hosts

GLI: December 23 2006 06:03:19 - Added net.eth0 to runlevel default

GLI: December 23 2006 06:03:19 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/net

GLI: December 23 2006 06:03:54 - dhcpcd emerged.

GLI: December 23 2006 06:05:28 - Emerged the selected bootloader.

GLI: December 23 2006 06:05:28 - Found a mbr device: /dev/hda

GLI: December 23 2006 06:05:29 - Output of Kernel Names:

/mnt/gentoo/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

GLI: December 23 2006 06:05:29 - Output of Initrd Names:

/mnt/gentoo/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

GLI: December 23 2006 06:05:29 - Bootloader: the three information gathering commands have been run

GLI: December 23 2006 06:05:29 - Grub installed and configured. Contents of grub.conf:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

GLI: December 23 2006 06:05:29 - Grub has not yet been run.  If a normal install, it will now be run.

GLI: December 23 2006 06:05:29 - Found a mbr device: /dev/hda

GLI: December 23 2006 06:05:32 - Bootloader: grub has been installed!

GLI: December 23 2006 06:05:34 - fstab configured.

GLI: December 23 2006 06:05:34 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/rc.conf

GLI: December 23 2006 06:05:34 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/clock

GLI: December 23 2006 06:05:34 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/keymaps

GLI: December 23 2006 06:05:34 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

GLI: December 23 2006 06:05:34 - Config files updated using etc-update.  make.conf/fstab/rc.conf restored.

GLI: December 23 2006 07:31:35 - Exception received during 'Installing additional packages.': EmergePackageError :FATAL: emerge: Could not emerge x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6!

GLI: December 23 2006 07:31:35 - Traceback (most recent call last):

GLI: December 23 2006 07:31:35 - File "/opt/installer/GLIClientController.py", line 197, in run

    self._install_steps[self._install_step]['function']()

GLI: December 23 2006 07:31:35 - File "/opt/installer/GLIArchitectureTemplate.py", line 357, in install_packages

    self._portage.emerge(installpackages)

GLI: December 23 2006 07:31:35 - File "/opt/installer/GLIPortage.py", line 265, in emerge

    raise GLIException("EmergePackageError", "fatal", "emerge", "Could not emerge " + pkg + "!")

GLI: December 23 2006 07:31:35 - GLIException: EmergePackageError :FATAL: emerge: Could not emerge x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6!

```

Das sagt das Output>

```

TP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

08:31:29 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/xterm-215.tgz

--08:31:29--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/xterm-215.tgz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/xterm-215.tgz'

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... 152.46.7.109

Connecting to distro.ibiblio.org|152.46.7.109|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

08:31:30 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading ftp://invisible-island.net/xterm/xterm-215.tgz

--08:31:30--  ftp://invisible-island.net/xterm/xterm-215.tgz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/xterm-215.tgz'

Resolving invisible-island.net... 216.194.228.25

Connecting to invisible-island.net|216.194.228.25|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /xterm ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR xterm-215.tgz ... 

No such file `xterm-215.tgz'.

!!! Couldn't download xterm-215.tgz. Aborting.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Emerging (5 of 5) x11-terms/xterm-215 to /

```

Versteh ich leider nicht. Das andere Problem ist, das ich bei der Live cd einen exterrnen TFT anschliesen muss, da das interne lcd leider nicht mit X funktioniert. Habe aber diesbey[glich schon in einem aktiven Thread geposted und gesehen das mehrere wohl das Problem haben. Sollte einer dennoch einen guten Link kennen, waere ich dafuer dankbar

danke fuer eure muehen im voraus

achja noch vergessen:

Use Flags Pentium3-M angegeben

Gnome als Zusatzpaket angegeben

Wiess nicht ob das relevant ist vl. aber doch. Versuche e s jetzt mal mit standard I686 und ohne Zusatzpakete

----------

## Nighthawk

also gut basic install geht.

versuche ich halt X mit der Hand  :Sad: 

----------

## Nighthawk

So habe die nase jetzt voll. Installation von stage 3 per hand. (Bitte jetzt nicht die puristen die sagen ich soll von stage 1 anfangen  :Very Happy: )

wenn einer die Lösung kennt wäre ich trotzdem aus neugierde interessiert. für einen alten pc mag die livecd ja schoen sein. Für Laptops leider miserabel.

----------

## nikaya

Der GUI-Installer kann böse sein,mach es lieber von Hand:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-509515.html

----------

